
Do Drug Expiration Dates Mean Anything? - devy
http://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/drug-expiration-dates-do-they-mean-anything
======
emocin
Yes. When I was on zoloft I had some pills that were about a year expired.
Started taking them and they were not effective; even taking the entire dose I
went through withdrawal.

